

Ask HN: When will PS3 be available again? - ten7

Last week I asked y'all if I should get an Xbox or a PS3 -- with 135 responses, I got a 50/50 split between the two! All results here: http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tQ_S9H40SLxVJ0wwCcSRG3w&#38;single=true&#38;gid=0&#38;output=html<p>I decided to go with PS3. But, as I discovered over the last 3 days, it's sold out EVERYWHERE. EVERYWHERE! And no one has a clue when it will be in stock again.<p>Has anyone heard any rumors or have any knowledge here? Googling for info on the shortage is a bottomless pit of crap news. I need a real answer.
======
dzlobin
[http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-3-120-GB/dp/B002I0J4VQ/ref...](http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-3-120-GB/dp/B002I0J4VQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1268894327&sr=8-1)

first google result. 34 for sale just on that page

~~~
ten7
aieeeee, just checked availability before i posted, and there was nothing.
sweet baby james!

------
jac_no_k
I think a new version of Final Fantasy was released. It was probably a tipping
point for many people to go out and buy a PS3. I'm still waiting for my killer
app, GT5, to come out.

~~~
ten7
yea, gt5... mmmm

